# Budget Dust Collection



## TacticalRedneck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello. I have been browsing for quite some time and have not come across anything specific enough to what I am looking for.

So, I purchased a HF Dust Collector and have found from research that a lot of people recommend a Wynn filter and a separator inline prior to the Dust Collector.

The Wynn filter is not in my budget unfortunately. So I was thinking of venting outside, however, my "exhaust" would have to run probably 4-6 feet. Is this acceptable?

I was then thinking of using the Rockler Dust Right 4" Dust Separator components (http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-dust-separator-components) to make a separator.

Would this be a decent setup? I'm really trying to keep that real small dust from settling on EVERYTHING!

Last question, is a thein baffle an advantage with the above setup? I'm still not 100% sure what it will help me with if I have a separator.

Thanks


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

There are as many opinions as there are noses.
I just put good felted bags (from Highland Woodworking) on mine, and was done.
Use it all the time with good results.
Kinda like how much money do ya wanna throw at you're DC.
Mine might be a minimalist approach, but that's my story.
If I had a production shop…..............might be a different story.
Bill


----------



## TacticalRedneck (Feb 8, 2017)

> There are as many opinions as there are noses.
> I just put good felted bags (from Highland Woodworking) on mine, and was done.
> Use it all the time with good results.
> Kinda like how much money do ya wanna throw at you re DC.
> ...


So you replaced the HF filter with the felted bag? Do you still get a layer of dust all over the shop?


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

It depends on what you are cutting, plywood and mdf will create much more fine dust than a hardwood, regardless you should invest in a good respirator.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Look for LJ threads about using Donaldson truck filters. They are much cheaper than the Wynn filters but supposedly just as effective.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If you vent outside the filter is irrelevant. Use a separator to catch the big chips and the fines blow away. 4-6'is nothing.

I put my separator ( the drum deal in between the bags) on top of a plastic 55 gallon drum outside with a Turin baffle cut into the lid. I was surprised how much dust it caught and it had better suction.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Turin baffle?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Look for LJ threads about using Donaldson truck filters. They are much cheaper than the Wynn filters but supposedly just as effective.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have one and it works great.

TacticalRedneck,
Some of the details of my build, including the truck filters is in my project and comments. It would just depend on your budget.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I built a Thein baffle with a HF dust collector, cut a 4" hole in my garage wall and vent outside. Works well enough that I had to empty the garbage can the baffle sits on after about 18 months of weekend dust making. And you can't tell I'm venting outside as there's no visible detrius.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

If you are able to vent out side just use extra large pipe to the out side why wouldn't that work?
Like skate said no problems, you're not blowing saw dust out at least nothing big just super fine dust.

Must remember I'm looking at it from a small hobby shop out look not some big production operation.


----------



## TacticalRedneck (Feb 8, 2017)

First..thanks for all the responses. I appreciate it.

So I think what I will do is make the separator using a 30 gallon metal can with the above mentioned Rockler Dust Right components. I will then run an exhaust roughly 6 feet outside. This will fully eliminate the filter and bag of the HF collector, correct?

This will help in many ways for me…one being budget and two it will have a smaller footprint for my small shop.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yeah should be fine. it's pretty much exactly what I do. I stopped mine 1' outside and didn't glue the 90 so I can pull the barrel away from the pipe and take the collector off the barrel.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Get a cyclone from the US or one of the dirt cheap China ones, would be cheaper and a cyclone will put much more of the dust in the bucket and not send it out the wall.
If you check out the China ones get the one with the rounded top it's a newer model.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

You didn't say how close you are to your neighbors house. I wouldn't want to be blowing the dust into the yard or anything. Just a thought.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

IMO a system functions better is exhausted outside. 6" PVC or metal duct that distance shouldn't be a problem. Position the blower in such a way to minimize bends.

You can either exhaust directly into a bin (a box with screened sides works good) or better, use a cyclone. This will elilminate the need for a dust bin and avoids spewing dust and shavings all over the side of your building and into the air.

There are lots of plans out there for DIY cyclones that will save you $$'s.


----------



## TacticalRedneck (Feb 8, 2017)

> Get a cyclone from the US or one of the dirt cheap China ones, would be cheaper and a cyclone will put much more of the dust in the bucket and not send it out the wall.
> If you check out the China ones get the one with the rounded top it s a newer model.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info…would this be in place of the Rockler Dust Right components and trash can?

I have attempted to find these…they all seem to be 2 1/2 inch hose size. I believe I need 4. Do they come in 4?


----------



## TacticalRedneck (Feb 8, 2017)

> IMO if you use a 6" PVC or metal duct that distance shouldn t be a problem.
> 
> You can either exhaust directly into a bin or better, use a cyclone. This will avoid spewing dust and shavings all over the side of your building and into the air.
> 
> ...


The exhaust is 5inch..will that be ok still? Or should I "upsize" to 6?

I am on a little over 3 acres of land so I don't really have a concern for neighbors. But I don't want to be shoveling debris that has piled up outside my house either.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I've seen where three or four of these have been put together for larger systems but they probable sell bigger ones just never needed to check it out for the china cyclones..
I know the dust deputy co. makes a larger one, it all depends on how strong a vac you'll be using.
There's a ton of info on you tube about them.
Do a search here under cyclone reviews for info.


----------



## Perri (Apr 27, 2014)

I asked this same question a while back. The only thing that held me up on it was the issue of the air exchange. The air you're venting out will need to be replaced. If you are heating your shop, you will be losing heated air. May not be a concern for you.


----------

